# Anyone transferring next week (beginning 20 Oct?)



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hello ladies,

Anyone here transferring next week? I thought about jumping on the FET for Sept/Oct before starting this new thread but here goes anyway!  I have one 5 day blast and one 6 day blast both going in on Monday.  Last two days "high fertility" on the pee sticks so they gave me trigger this afternoon and booked for transfer Monday pm.  At 41, am really trying not to get excited given the chances, this is really my last try as we won't be doing a fresh cycle again.  If anyone is transferring around the same time and fancies chatting, please do! 

Apart from staying healthy (don't drink or smoke!), daily vits, a nutribullet blast every morning, am not going mad or obsessive about what I eat, but know the two week wait will be a killer!! Have heard stories of people testing early after blastocyst transfers and getting a positive, not sure I'll do that, but am very fortunate in having booked some time off work (as much as will aim to fill the time without thinking too much - the embryologist advises against "googling" and just getting on with things......)

Best of luck to every one of you out there, wherever you are on your journey here


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Florence, I'm not sure what's happening as I need to get a surge before Friday as I have to have sedation for ET, and they won't give sedation at weekend. If I do get my surge by Friday we will be transferring sometime next week. We have a two day old, 3 cell embie to transfer. I'm terrified it won't defrost, or if it does it'll get lost. How can something that is only three cells be carrying the weight of all my hopes and dreams? Crazy! If this doesn't work we are onto donor egg or adoption so this really feels like last chance saloon.

Best of luck with your blasts. Sounds like you're doing everything you can to give them the best chances. I'm sat here drinking coffee and contemplating the fact I need to give up coffee. Ooops!

Good luck,
Carys
xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi ladies think I'm due for et Wednesday next week wishing u both all the luck 🙏🙏xxx


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have my day 10 scan on Monday 20th. Fingers crossed my transfer will be Thursday but it will be dependant in scan and how busy the lab is

Littlec-b


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Littlec-b oooh u are similar transfer to me hun Nurse said mine should b next week I'm day 21 today but I have a long 36 day plus cycle how are u feeling? I'm a bit nervous now xx the best of luck for u 🙏


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Loudxx I'm fine just wish I was in pupo land. I hate the build up plus this is my first FET so I'm a bit lost off as I kind of know what's happening but have a feeling my transfer will fall into the week later. I'm on a medicated cycle, are you doing a natural?


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Littlec-b yes hun I'm doing a natural cycle really nervous & thinking it won't work  my last FET was medicated & resulted in a misscarage  this time it doesn't seem real xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

florence5 can I join you please. My ET will be on Friday 24th Oct all being well  . Im having a medicated FET with 2x blasts. Had a baseline scan yesterday and was told my lining was 11.9mm   Im abit worried that by ET my lining will be to thick? Does anyone know anything about this?,

Thanks - Good Luck girls


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello gorgeous ladies, what a time of year too! people coming down with the cold and flu - trying desperately to keep away from the bugs  

BabyHope I wouldn't worry about your lining, really it's details like this you can't do anything about - unless anyone else thinks otherwise? we really are holding on to hope that we get a lovely BFP and stressing out about all the details I don't think helps much.  Having said, I have stopped drinking caffeine for a week and feel a lot better for it - surprisingly able to get up more easily in the morning with a cup of decaf PG! god I'm getting old!

Transfer is Monday....sounds like most of us having posted will be this week coming up - have you heard anything since Little B?

Carys I know it's easy to say but try to relax - that's the best thing we can do and if you fancy coffee then I wouldn't worry.  Think about all the natural pregnancies that happen to women not even trying who drink, smoke and don't cut out things like caffeine.

Best of luck for Wednesday Loud X

Thinking of all of you - that's why we're here - hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you?  I have FET this Tuesday coming.   

Daisy


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jump in Daisy!        best of luck to you hun xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all, found out yesterday that we are having ET on Tuesday, under sedation. Trying hard to stay positive. Had hypnotherapy last Monday and will have it again on Monday and Tuesday after ET. I have huge anxiety problems so am doing everything I can to relax. Good luck everyone transferring this week. This is our turn! Xxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Florence5- Thank you for your post. I have since heard from a lady from another post and her lining was 14mm a week before transfer and shes currently pregnant awaiting her scan so feel much better. The waiting and conbating the nerves at this time is hard but trying to keep a level head and stay positive . I wish all you lovely deserving ladies a baby at the end of this cycle


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

Florence, I'm at the clinic tomorrow for my lining scan. Fingers crossed my transfer will be Thursday but I'm not totally sure. this is the first FET I've done. I'm also doing a daily nutriblast and really sticking to healthy food this time round.
good luck with your transfer x


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Good luck for Tuesday Carys - have you tried meditating? I've always felt calmer, clearer and more relaxed, even if just 5 minutes.  Try this one, it's just a minute! youtube.com/watch?v=F6eFFCi12v8 - hope it's ok to post a link here? you'll need the www

Babyhope am really pleased to hear your mind has been put at ease - the last thing you need is stressing out about your lining!

Little C good luck for your scan tomorrow - yay! a fellow nutriblaster - great little gadget isn't it? I like a regular morning spinach, banana, spirulina, chia seeds, maca powder, a bit of yoghurt and frozen cherries - super yummy and filling too! 

Just one thing I was wondering - in a natural FET, given the only drug I had was the trigger shot last Monday, if we didn't get pregnant, surely my period would arrive normal (ish) time rather than having a 2 week wait? I haven't asked this question before or researched it just curious.

Good luck to all of you ladies for this coming week and beyond, will be on the forum every day this week, my transfer is tomorrow PM, looking forward to a little lie-in in the morning  xxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,


Thanks Florence. I'm staying positive. Well, actually, I feel positive. Strange but I really do feel positive. I'm referring to the emblem as Olaf, because we are gonna build a snowman  you don't have to have kids to be obsessed with Frozen  I'll take a look at the meditation. Not sure about two week wait. I think it depends on what stage your embie is at when it goes in. The two week wait should be two weeks from ovulation. 


Baby hope - glad you're feeling better about your lining. My clinic don't seem that interested in linings so I'm guessing it isn't hugely important, so long as it's nice and juicy. 


Little c - good luck for the scan. Hope it goes well. 


Xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello lovelies best of luck to u all this week I did my ovritrelle fri pm et Thursday now :// how are u all doing ) pupo 4 all us this week praying we all get them BFP 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 xxxx


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

baby hopes  my lining was 11mm today as well and I'm booked in for Transfer Tuesday 28th so I'm guessing we look pretty normal. I don't look into too much detail, just go with what they tell me from one appointment to the next.

Florence, how did your thaw go? Are you now pupo?



Little c-b


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey daisy my FET is Thursday have u done your trigger shot xx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello lovelies 

Best of luck LoudX for Thursday  I hope you can be stress free and happy leading up to it  

Olaf - Carys this is brilliant, made me chuckle!  was thinking of you today on the way up to the clinic, try looking at Headspace on the app store (if you have apple) it's a free app for meditation if that's up your street - worth a look?  thanks for your reply last night too  very helpful.

Little C good luck for Tuesday, again, hope you can be stress free and at ease leading up to it - are you keeping busy?

Well, am home now from the transfer - which was actually pretty ok - though I have a tight cervix it felt like forever before they were up there - I even giggled and told the doc I was hoping not to pee on her given my bladder was fit to burst - hubby came with me in the end which was great though we did have fish and chips beforehand - not massively healthy but protein right?    Have called our transferred embies Bert & Ernie which is keeping me highly amused.  

Was told I could test in 12 days (which will feel like 12 years probably) but obviously trying to stay positive.  It feels A LOT less stressful without drugs (didn't know if I was coming or going last time and plenty of rows with the hubster too).

Keep me posted on your movements ladies, thinking of you all       xxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations on being PUPO Florence. Hope Bert and Ernie are snuggling in. How are you feeling? I'm finding it pretty mad not having drugs. My body hasn't exactly been very good at this whole getting pregnant thing so far so not sure I trust it, but what choice do we have?

Loudxx - good luck for Thursday. 

I'm all set for tomorrow. Had another hypno session today and feel really positive. I'm so scared Olaf won't defrost but if we get past that then I feel it'll work. If it does my due date will be two weeks before my sister gets married, and I'm a bridesmaid. Will be fun!


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Carys thanks for your kind response 

Stay positive! I was told it's rare for frozen embies not to survive so try not to dwell.  I know how you feel, big dose of patience eh? not my strong suit either..

Glad to hear the hypno sessions are going well.  I feel surprisingly positive though really the stats from the clinic I went to for a woman my age doing FET is 7% so whilst our embies are 2 years younger, doesn't really bode well does it? I've already given myself permission to wail like a baby (oh the irony) if it is a negative, it felt like grief last time so I won't hold back or deny myself whatever emotions lie ahead.  I'd like to think that's healthy. 

Also trying to think about all the positives in my life, home, family, hub, cat, loving my job.  As disappointing a BFN would be I won't allow it to ruin my life.  If it happens it happens and I would be over the moon.

2 weeks before your sister's wedding?! wow! I wouldn't worry hun, try not to add any more stress to the mix - one day at a time eh?  stay happy for your embies, it all translates into the body our fears, hopes and feelings.  Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Just got back from Oxford and little Olaf is back where he belongs. I am feeling so positive and like this is our turn to get a BFP. It's gonna happen! 

How are you feeling today? Sounds like you're being very level headed about it. I agree, it is grief. Even though we never meet them we still grieve for what might have been and never will. Although 7% doesn't sound high, there's nothing to suggest you shouldn't be one of the seven, and not the ninety three! 

In a strange way I'm really glad my sisters wedding is when it is as it means that it will be Sod's law that this is the one that will work. If I have a baby just before the wedding we will deal with it! Fitting into the dress might be interesting but it will be worth it! 

Our official test day is 4th Nov, which is the day before my hubby's birthday. I think that's a good omen! 

Xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Carys, well done! yay! Olaf is snuggling in at last  how are you feeling? I'm desperately trying not to focus on every single twinge but it's hard and it's only DAY 1! decided to clean out one of our kitchen cupboards today and at one point felt ever so slightly dizzy, with super mild crampy feelings, but that could be anything.

What I really don't understand is that AF is due on Monday and yet I'm not due to test until the following Friday.  I guess it's the hormones triggered by the blasts themselves but I won't be able to hold out I know it!

Are you keeping busy in between or taking it fairly easy? Best of luck xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Florence, how are you Fairing? Keeping the PMA going I Hope! I'm on the third day post transfer and feel it's going well. I keep picturing Olaf snuggling down and dividing and growing. 

Feel really nauseous today which surely can't be due to anything related to pregnancy but n my head I'm going "ooooh! Morning sickness!" What a wally! 

Hope you're keeping well and not doing too much in the way of clearing cupboards out! 

Regarding OTD, I'm confused too. I'm due to have period in 28th or latest 29th and yet have been given 4th November as OTD. I will have almost finished my period by then! We are doing natural (with progesterone support) so I haven't had a trigger or anything. Seems a bit odd to test so late but given that both of us have I guess they know what they're doing. 

Xxxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Carys, good to hear you sounding upbeat - it's so hard not to be incessantly thinking about every single feeling isn't it? sorry what did you mean by PMA? I'm obviously being a total brain dead donut 

Actually I feel convinced AF is on its' way  feel the same kind of cramps before it comes though if it doesn't come by Mon/Tues there is no way I could hold out til Friday and will to my detriment probably test a bit early.  I do feel a little hot and headachy but it could be either way huh? Also noticed very small white discharge this morning, have no idea what that could be.

What are you doing to keep busy? are you working or at home / taking it easy? clearing out the cupboards there's been a lot of "Oh, THAT's where that's been all this time" highly amusing....fining out of date jars and herbs but it feels good to have a clear out.  This wait is horrid!!! x x x x x


----------



## JesseEmily (Oct 13, 2014)

hi ladies
may i join.
congrats to all pupo ladies. keep warm and happy.
i am transferring 2 donor embryos on monday FC as this is our last chance.

my lining on man day was 6.5 so clinic not that happy need to go back tomorrow to see if it has improved.

FC for many BFP"s on here.
J


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Jesse, welcome in  all the best of luck to you hun, let us know how you get on, each day at a time eh?  x x x x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi lovely ladies I'm officially pupo... & scared eeeeek congrats to all u other pupo ladies here wishing us all the very best of luck, any early testers here when would u say u could start testing iv done a natural FET with just the trigger last week xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi folks, and congrats on you're PUPO status. 

Florence - PMA =Positive Mental Attitude. I think the hypnotherapy is really working for me as I feel very positive. Time has obviously slowed to the point it's going backwards but I'm describing myself as pregnant instead of PUPO, and talking about the baby and not the embryo. We are waiting to confirm the pregnancy rather than see if it's worked. I was worried that I'm not preparing myself for the worst, but even with my third cycle where I believed it wouldn't work before the embie was even transferrd, I was still devastated when it didn't. I don't think I could feel any worse than that so I'm determined to enjoy being pregnant for the time that I am and then we will confirm the pregnancy on test day and everyone can celebrate. Maybe I'm setting myself up for a fall but I think it is helping me cope with the two week wait  

Loud - congratulations! I think I'm going to test early but not sure when yet. I'm certainly not waiting for official test day as its after my period is due. If it hasn't worked I don't want to find out by bleeding. That happened with my 1st and 3rd cycle and was horrid. Not sure when I will test but will let you know! Lol. 

Jesse Emily - good luck. I hope your lining thickens up and is nice and juicy for your lovely embies. Last chance saloon for us too. It's frightening isn't it. 

Florence - that's rubbish that you feel at is on her way but bear in mind that early pregnancy symptoms are often the same. It ain't over till it's over, and you have every reason to believe this is the one. Keep the PMA rolling! The feeling hot and headaches could well be hormones as embie will be pumping HGC out. 

Im resting as trying to do things differently to the last three when I just kept going. I'm not good at siting and resting but my brother came round today. He's only 18 but I talked h through ivf and the processes vilved. Poor the now knows more than he ever wanted. I own an education centre and we've got an open day on Saturday but I'm not even intending to be active in that. I'm planning on being there but taking a back seat, staying off my feet as much as I can and definitely no lifting. 

Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## JesseEmily (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi ladies
ok lining today 9.4 yupi so Prague here we come, transfer booked for monday!!!!!

good luck to all your ladies and congratulation to the PUPO ladies. 
J


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hey ladies 

JesseEmily best of luck for Monday, how exciting, am really happy for you!

Carys I'm loving your attitude - thanks for the heads up re PMA - I did work it out later in the day - doh - feeling  bit slow at the mo   love the way you are looking at all this though.  I walked around Tescos earlier today with one hand on my belly as though I were pregnant ha ha!

Am now 4dp5&6dt (one 5 day, one 6 day) and day 3s and 4 (today) I've felt a very dull and low abdomen pain like AF is coming any moment! I know it can also be pregnancy symptoms so am trying not to fret.  Headaches too and today I felt my temp rise.  Luckily I have next week off too and it's been blissful just moseying around the house and having plenty of time to relax.  Can go both ways though huh? more time to think!!

Let me know how you're all doing, feeling, symptoms etc, wishing you all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Jesse that's great good luck for Monday.

Florence. Bless you walking around with ur hand on ur stomach. I remember doing that myself last round.

Carys, loving ur attitude I try to be like u as this can wear you down and we weren't put on the Earth to be miserable.

AFM, did my first gesterone injection last night. I forgot how horrendous they are in the beginning but I will soon be a pro again. I just wish it was Tuesday and knew my embir had survived their winter hibernation.

PMA to all


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies, I had my FET today. 2 blastocysts took out of the freezer. Both thawed well and back where they belong  .OTD 4/11/14. Went out for a meal afterwards and also ate some brazil nuts with pud .  Been for a walk too. We did this last time and although it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy I know implantation occurred. Already reading in to every twinge and   that this will be our happy ending. Jeezzz I hate these 2 weeks but least iv got you ladies to grumble to if needed. 

I just came on to give you and up date. Not yet chance as yet to read back at other posts but I hope all the ladies in the 2ww are bearing up OK- sending you all  . To all the ladies who have yet to have transfer- Good Luck


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Babyhood - congratulations! Glad your two blasts are snuggling in. We've got the same OTD but I'm going to test earlier as my af is due 6 days beforehand! As I'm doing a natural fet there's nothing to stop AF so have no idea where the 4th came from. Sending you lots of happy vibes. 


Little C-B - hope Tuesday isn't too long in the coming for you. It is so hard waiting to find out if they have survived. I was so nervous that he wouldn't, especially as he's our last one and I won't be making any more but he's snuggling in now. 


Florence - if having an embie on board means you're pregnant then I'd say you are pregnant. I'm carrying my baby Olaf, I'm eating the right things for pregnant ladies, I'm avoiding jumping up and down like a loon (you have no idea how hard it is for me to avoid this!) and getting stressed (also mega difficult). Therefore I am pregnant. As I said, I'm just waiting to take a test to confirm it, not find out if it's worked ;-)  your symptoms could easily be pregnancy symptoms so keep the faith. It isn't easy though. Are headaches a symptom of anything? Hope they ease soon. 


JesseEmily - Good luck with transfer. Hope the weekend doesn't go too slowly. 


AFM - I've had a corker of a headache yesterday but put it down to lack of caffiene. I've gone from 15+ cups of tea again (no I'm not exaggerating) to three. I really want another before I go to bed. Someone tell me it won't make a difference?!Dont know why but PMA has been a bit lacking today. I'm still thinking positive but not been feeling it so much today. Does that make sense. I'm not letting myself think negatively but just felt a bit flat today :-( Got an open day at my work tomorrow so hoping having something to do will help. I've enjoyed slobbing round the house But I do get bored of it too! 


Night lovely ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Good luck baby hopes, they will be settling in nicely.

The 4/11 is going to be a lucky day for you ladies


X


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkcarys- Thank you for your post. I have my fingers and toes crossed for a positive outcome for you  .  I tested early last time. I got my first positive on a early response pregnancy test when I was 6dp5dt ( it was a FET cycle so no trigger shot). Being the impatient person I am I tested every day but I switched to the clear blue digital  because the lines were stressing me out . Anyway I tested positive everyday but the it turned negative on my OTD which would of been 11dp5dt. When I told the nurses at the clinic they were very sympathetic but they also said " This is why we tell you not to test early, so you avoid the upset of an early chemical pregnancy".  But when I had my follow up apt with my consultant he said " Although we tell you not to test early and you did and it was upsetting for you. For me it is useful as I can see that your body is capable of accepting an embryo for implantation but maybe not sufficiently enough. I can see that your embryo was of good quality so I think it is worth trying an endo scratch as this is proven to aid better implantation and to also transfer 2 embryos rather than one". My point being is that if I had never tested early and just tested on MY OTD I would never of known I had been pregnant and my fw up apt may have gone differently . 

I would also like to say at this point to that I tested positive 6dp5dt but other ladies on the forum only tested positive a few days later so don't think your out if you test negative on day 11 . I had many symptoms while others had none at all and still got a BFP. Its not over till its officially over.

Littlec-b . Thank you hun  . I really hope so . I hope all goes well with you. Im sure it will. They say about 90% survive thawing these days and none of mine have ever died so try not to worry although I know its hard. I was stressing out awaiting the call yesturday but they are both back where they belong now. xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello lovelies,

Babyhope congrats and thank heavens they're now bedding in  how are you feeling today? LittleC am sure Tuesday feels like an agonizing wait, it will come sooner than you know, sending lots of positive thoughts 

Carys I switched to decaf PG tips 2 weeks ago (am normally a coffee drinker though) and no caffeine for 2 weeks has meant a lot more energy and I feel better when I wake up without that need for caffeine - ask my hubby! can be a right grump otherwise ha ha! totally feel your pain though! our hormones can define our moods so I hope you can find something this weekend that makes you feel good. My own mum drank tea and coffee and smoked before finding out she was preggers so I doubt a regular cup of tea will really harm you  I read a post recently from a lady who said she was relaxed about the 2 ww and had a glass of wine if she fancied it, now has a little girl....if it's going to happen it will.

Found this link which helps to understand the 2ww and testing / periods etc. I am due on Monday and not officially OTD until Friday but there is no way I could hold out that long if AF doesn't arrive! http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Florence5 - I don't feel much going on really. Iv had a few twinges in my lower left abdo but to be honest I'm that constipated from the suppositories I think its to be expected. Was a relief to be able to do it vaginally last night. Im having real trouble with these suppositories this time around- every one of them has broke in half when iv opened the packet . They are definitely in date . I often drink decaf coffee but I always had a proper one in the morning and I'm really missing it. OOOOHHH Id love a glass of red !!!!!!!!!!!!!!. That link you found is amazing . How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Babyhope, I wouldn't worry, you're only a day in, early days eh? it's so hard not to analyze every single little feeling isn't it?

Since day 3 I've just had constant low belly pressure like AF is coming! I am convinced it is and I don't mean that to be negative, it's just a feeling.  I am super hungry too (which is normal when AF is about to arrive).  Aside from the weird headache yesterday which is unusual for me in terms of pre menstrual symptoms and feeling hotter, nothing else to report really. Haven't had any moody or irritable feelings though which is very common for me before it comes. Am eating loads and not exercising much so feel like a right pudding at the mo! all worth it though if there is a BFP at the end 

Are you keeping busy this weekend?  x x x x x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds positive florence5 . I am super busy this weekend - infact im prpbably doing to much but if this was a normal conception i wouldnt know so im trying not to let this interfere to much with my personal life at the moment xx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florence- when is your otd? I'm due for bloods on 1/12 eeeeek so nervous.. How are u all feeling xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all, how's everyone doing? Hope you're all enjoying the weekend?

We had the open day at work so I was dressed as a witch giving out leaflets on the high street. I did a fair amount of standing but managed not to get stressed out at all which is unusual for me  

Baby hope - it isn't going to do any harm to be busy and will probably help keep your mind pccupied. I'm back to work tomorrow for a couple of days as need to be doing things. I think it's done me good to have a few days off but need to get back to it now!

Florence - how's things? Are you still feeling like AF is on her way? Hope the old hag stays away!

Can't seem to go back a page to see other posts but hope you're all ok. 

AFM - I'm feeling fairly positive again. Embie is 8 days old now so hopefully busy burying his little self into my uterus. Had a few niggles but no real period pain. I'm due on Friday so would expect to have sore boobies about now. I'm on progesterone suppositories so would that stop the sore boobs? I'm feeling so much calmer than with previous cycles. 

One thing struck me - all us FET ladies have a special embryo on board that has survived being frozen and then thawed. Not many people on the planet can say that's how they started life. So our embis have done the hard part. The next bit is easy - every human alive has done it. So come on little embis. You've done the hard part, you can do the rest. I have faith in Olaf to do what he needs to do.


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw Carys I love that in your last paragraph! what a lovely way to see their start in life.  And now I'm going to always see you pictured as a witch giving out leaflets - that made me laugh, bless you! am really loving your whole attitude to this experience.

LoudX you're a few days in now aren't you? how are you feeling about things and what have you been up to?

Babyhope brilliant you've been so busy this weekend - best tonic really.  This wait I have to say feels like a very slow, long and drawn out process! I woke up in the middle of the night feeling as though I needed to throw up + had what felt like a pinched nerve near my sternum.  Very weird.  Woke again in the morning feeling as though I might just, actually, hurl.  I read someone wrote about being on "knicker watch" which made me laugh as that's exactly how it feels.  Like if I stand up, the blood just might start flowing :/

AF is due tomorrow Loud X and OTD is not until Friday so unless the old hag (loved that Carys) appears I will prob test Tues and Wed as I am NEVER late and this has been a natural cycle with no drugs at all.

Thinking of you all and as ever sending you warmest wishes xxxxx

I really feel for those of you with pessaries, pills, sniffing, injecting - certainly don't miss that from the fresh cycle.  It made me almost wish this time around that we'd just frozen ALL of them and had them put back when my body was "normal" again as I swear my immune system was seriously buggered for at least 6 months afterwards.


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

The old hag haha   i love that. If no show tomorrow florence5 are you going to test?


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hi Babyhope, - probably! it just FEELS like it's coming a n y  m o m e n t  n o w !!!! how are you doing over there? xxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well im only 2dp5dt and im starting to imagine symptoms. Feel sick tonight but its the hcg that causes the nausea and my babies wouldnt have started producing it yet. I think im so desperate to feel something that im actually making it happen. Had reiki and reflexology today which iv been having 2x a week for about 2 weeks now so its keeping me calmer. Im thinking the worry but not feeling it if that makes sense.
Period type pain is a symptom of pregnancy for alot of people  i believe and i   that its a pregnancy symptom for you too . Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi baby hope and Florence, just sent you a pm  


Hope you're all having a good night. Just went to see Gone Girl with hubby. Awesome film. Bye, does anyone else feel a bit cheated that our two week wait is longer than everyone else's because of changing the clocks, or is it just me? That's a whole extra hour of waiting when every minute already feels like an hour!


Baby hope - Ito so easy to analyse every sensation. I had the same with feeling sick and realised that it was too early and then stopped feeling sick. Totally psychosomatic in my case! I'm glad reiki and reflexology are working for you. I've got hypno again tomorrow and I swear it is making a big difference. Totally get what you mean about the difference between thinking and feeling. I'm trying to accept that I can control my thoughts but not necessarily my feelings and that allows me to feel rubbish if I want to but keep thinking positive thoughts! 


Florence - really hope the hag isn't in her way. She isn't wanted and should know when to stay away! I'll be thinking of you testing tomorrow. Get us started with a BFP!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Feeling really negative today. Not feeling anything and I took my temp as its been high for a few days and its gone down to my normal pre transfer temp. Was 37.0 and now 36.3 which is my usual? I don't understand it as im only 3dp5dt so my period wouldnt be due for another 6 days . when should your temp dip before a period My breasts are not tender and I don't feel nauseas either


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hi ladies, and thanks again Carys for the app 

Babyhope it's way, way too early to be worrying about stuff like this - really.  Try not to dwell (easy to say I know because am right there with you!).  Your embies could still be searching for a place to bed down at this point so try not to fret, it's simply way too early to detect anything at 3 days.  Put your feet up and have some chocolate  

When are all your test dates? I think a couple of you are on the 4th? 

Well for the ENTIRE day I've had a balloon like feeling in my low belly and am just convinced AF is on its way - and yet it still hasn't come, which is very unusual given it was due todayl!  it's funny isn't it, how we scrutinize every little thing on the 2ww.

Having POAS earlier this morning and the kit failed in the control panel bit I will prob not be able to resist testing tomorrow morning, then Wed, etc.  Am getting to the point where I just want to know so I can get on with things and am dying to do some exercise  managed to clear out under the beds in our main bedroom and spare room today which was cathartic, bagged up a ton of clothes for the charity shop too. But I feel like a whale and have put on half a stone over the last month!

Updates please girlies, thanks for the encouragement and as ever, warmest wishes to you all. xxxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Florence - how frustrating that the test failed. Not sure I cld have coped with that. I hope tomorrow brings some certainty. If your period isn't here that's a really good sign. Keep doing those visualisations and even though you can't always change your feelings, try to think positive thoughts.  Hope the recordings help!

Baby hope - I've never done basal temp so can't help, but the embie doesn't start to bed in unil day 8-9 so I don't think you should fret just yet. Have you seen my message, btw? I'm finding hypno real helpful. I also read that negative thinking can trigger a stress response as you're telling your body there's bad stuff going down and it responds by freaking out! Don't lt it freak out  

Yup, my OTD is 4th but as I'm due on long before that I'll be testing early. I'm thinking Wednesday onwards? Haven't asked hubby as last time his response was to wait until OTD. he's so much more que Serra serra than I am.  I've been going slowly mad but feeling better for having hypno. Focused on turning anxiety down. I'm feeling quite positive again. Olaf is in there snuggling up and growing huge. I'm looking forward to seeing that BFP when I do test! 

Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi pinkcarys i did see your message and  i messaged you my email address. Did you not get it ??


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babyhope looks like you sent your reply just to me, rather than "reply all" - hope you're ok? xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carys am totally with you on the testing (though I think we both know it's too early!) when would your AF "normally" be due and are you on any meds?  my hubby is just like yours - very pragmatic about it all, I even tested on day 5 without telling him as he'd only tell me off - and yep he found the test and like a school teacher just told me it was too early - tut tut.  Heck, they've never even experienced a period (well at least first hand, am sure my H gets the brunt of my moods!).

Well it's now 9pm and it still hasn't come! I have what I can only describe as a stretchy feeling of my entire belly and am just letting it hang!!! xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

How are u ladies doing on this 2ww? It's pure torture here  my otd is 1/11 I'm 4dpt 5dt not feeling it at all ( xx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Loudxx84 -I know what you mean about torture. My td is not till 4.11.14 but ill never last that long. I am 4dp5dt at the mo too and completely not feeling it either. Im doing a medicated cycle so you would think id have some symptoms from the meds atleast but nothing . Its defo a worrying time xx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning ladies, Loud X how are you feeling today? your OTD sounds a bit early to me? I was told to test on 1st yet had the transfer done Mon 20th, weren't you on the Thursday after? surely yours would be around 4/5th? hope you're feeling ok, am slowly being driven mad over here.......

Am today 8dp5dt and my period was due yesterday - still hasn't arrived and I got a BFN which really confuses me and hubby told me off again for testing too early.......xxxxxxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florence5 babyhopes83 yes I'm only 5dpt 5dt of a natural cycle & go in for bloods Saturday im so not feeling it, my last cycle what resulted in my dd I was a serial tester & got the faint pos tests after 7dpt & slowly got darker each day I know each cycle & person is diff but u can't help but analyse things. 🙏🙏 for all u lovely ladies on the journey too my dh goes mad at me for early testing too... Lol xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Total confusion here too with the OTD as my AF is due on 31st Oct but clinic want me to test on 4th November. Believe me, if I haven't had AF by 4th November I won't need to be told to test!  I'm on day 8dp2dt and still feel positive overall but am finding anxiety (I have huge issues with anxiety) keeps creeping in and I keep freaking out. I was really enjoying the feeling of being pregnant and carrying my embie round but right now I would happily accept being bashed over the head with a baseball bat. 

Florence - how frustrating. Keep testing as it could be a slow burner. If AF hasn't arrived it has to be a good sign!

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh Carys you do make me laugh!  "would happily accept being bashed over the head with a baseball bat" - you're not alone! best laugh all morning!! if you could have seen me yesterday, I felt like Sigourney Weaver from Aliens, right before I went to bed I swear my belly was such a balloon it felt like something was literally about to pop out - wasn't easy getting to sleep as normally when AF is due I'd take some neurofen and have had absolutely nothing to ease the pain this month.

With all the nutty googling I've done have come across reports of women not getting a BFP until they're a couple of weeks in! what torment eh?! some women getting a BFN on OTD then a BFP several days later AFTER a period - it's nuts.

Yes I do feel much more hopeful given I am only ever bang on time with "the old hag" or early on rare occasions, but I've never been late in my life.  The cramps have also gone down a bit today which surprised me but I still feel bloated like something is going on down there.

LoudX am sure like you say, we're all different and I wish you every luck in the world for a positive - it really is an excruciating wait but at least we have each other for "company" eh? am catching myself talking in baby babble to Bert & Ernie when DH isn't around like a loon! have a good day ladies xxxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Florence5, pinkcarys and loudxx84 what a nightmare this 2ww has turned out to be. We all of our hopes and our doubts but can u imagine if we all got our BFPs . I think we would all look back and laugh at ourselves. Im at work today so keeping my mind occupied enough . Sending   to you all. 
Im 4dp5dt and nil felt. My temps higher than yesturday so im hoping i had an implantation dip 
  Not taking my temp again as it is just something else to worry about . Iv decided to test friday on an early response as ill be 7dp5dt then and i cant wait any longer.


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Baby hopes - I'm 5dpt today & I'll test Thursday altough I never know when I'm due on so shocked as to y iv done a natural fet  think I'll go again full icsi in jan if this fails xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Loud - I'm surprised your clinic let you do natural if you aren't regular? If you don't have a regular cycle our clinic ,a&e you do medicated so they can get the timings right. Hope you feel more positive. Don't start thinking about this one toning wrong, think of this one got just right! 

Baby hope - I think this is fairly standard 2ww behaviour! Lol. I have a bargain that I'll forgive myself any 2ww craziness as its so hard. I know when we get our longed for BFPs it'll all be worth it. 

Florence - anything new to report? As for being bashed on the head I really thing the clinic should offer embryo transfer with a two week long anaesthetic! If I could be unconscious, especially for the second week that'd be grand. 

I came home from work about 1.30 today (I'm the boss so it's allowed) as was getting nothing done and just getting wound up. My boobs are all veiny, just thought I'd share that with you. Could that be anything? I'm 8dp2dt so embie is 10 days old. Could he be bedding in? I'm thinking so hard about being pregnant with Olaf growing inside me and holding him for the first time and him growing up and taking him to school. He's so real in my head. He always has been. I'm going for a bfp and anything else is NOT an option. 

Ps. Not going to allow my hubby to film me giving birth whilst he dances around singing!


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hey lovelies 

Babyhope I'd try not to get too obsessed with temperature - I've been up and down with that over the last few days, hot one minute, "normal" the next.  It's so hard hun but I've found even with the heating on or off at home am overanalysing my temp without even testing it.  And it might just be your environment.    Loud x it sounds like our H's are very similar! wishing you all the best for Saturday, it just seems a bit early but they obviously know what they're doing.

Good for you for coming home early Carys, great to have the afternoon off, have you been busy at home or putting your feet up? I have read that veiny boobs is a symptom of pregnancy so you never know!!!!  Are your nipples darker?  Wouldn't that be fab being knocked out for a couple of weeks in a dreamworld so we didn't have to endure this! 

Well, the old hag STILL hasn't come and I'm now 2 days over!! though that heavy feeling in my lower abdomen has come back a bit harsher than this morning and I feel hotter - which I often due before she shows up.  I don't think I'll test tomorrow though, my hubby keeps telling me I'm wasting money and to be fair these tests aren't cheap are they? I've been through 3 already and if the hcg won't show up till the 12th day then I might just see if I can hold out. I thought my OTD was Fri but it's actually Sat - was told 12 days post transfer by the doc doing the transfer.  I would be shocked and amazed if AF hasn't shown up by then....

Am on knicker watch  

Feet up ladies, it will all be revealed very soon! sending baby dust to you all


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florence5- ha ha lol knicker watch made me lol as I'm doing exactly that... Are your tests showing neg? Iv just tested & mine is neg & my embies are 10 days old today too ( baby hopes- my clinic did monitor me loads & said it was right time to go in as my cycle is normally a longer one first 2 days I felt shattered but now apart from s low heavy feeling like I'm on my period really heavy  not good but no blood yet! 🙏🙏🙏🙏 4 us all xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pinkcarys- meant to add u on too sorry 😘😘 xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

How's everyone this morning

Florence- any news? I'm holding my breath every time I lo on hoping you're annuncing a BFP. 

Loud - 10 days is possibly too early. I'm going to test tomorrow when my embis are 12 days old. It's still earlier than the OTD but Olaf should be established enough to be pumps out HGC. 

Baby hope - how are you? Did you do a test? 

AFM - I'm up and down and going crazy! The 2ww is the most affective torture I know of. About to go to a Frozen sing-a-long and I'll be singing Do You Wanna Build a Snowman at the top of my voice!


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello ladies, what happened to Daisy? ....are you there hun? if so hoping you're ok.

Loud X hang in there, cramps could go either way.......Babyhope have you been testing your temp again? how's that panning out if so?

Carys you live a very colorful life! what on earth is a "frozen singalong"? 

Feeling like a right hypocrite as this morning I bought 2 more tests - though they were only Tescos, so cheap by comparison and am still BFN at 9dp5dt - but am also 3 days late for AF now which I've never been in all my 41 years! just feel constantly bloated with headaches.

Keeping busy is the key right? knowing one way or the other will hopefully bring some kind of relief so we can just get on with it all!!!!!!!

Let us know those of you naughty ones who have tested - there is a REASON they give us an OTD and I should know better but it's hard not to......

Much love xxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florence- I'm 5dpt 5dt @ a BFN today   pinkcarys babyhopes 🙏🙏 for u guys let us know if u test too I'm already planning my next cycle! That's how negative I'm feeling xx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Loud X you're still in the game, 5 days is too early - I tested at 5 days just knowing in the back of my mind it wouldn't be a positive. So why do it?  What are we like!!! hon, hang in there.  If testing makes you miserable, don't do it.  If it helps you, then do.  

Having bought the cheap ones today at £3.50 for 2 from a supermarket - bizarrely the negatives are kind of preparing me for the worst so it's not such a shock - does that make sense? that probably sounds like nonsense but it's helping me right now, having earlier thought yesterday I'd wait.  If on the other hand testing is making you miserable then don't do it - just look after yourself, have something nice to eat, watch a film, do something kind for yourself.

I don't know if this makes you feel any better but I'm really noticing that when I spend alot of time googling symptoms, getting BFNs, how many days post etc, it drives me insane.  Take your mind of it by doing something that distracts you.

Sending you lots of


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've just had two 5day blasts put back in today and my test date is next Friday 7/11/14 is anyone less got a short test date??


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies, well I am still feeling negative although I have tried the thinking positive game my doubts still creep in. On top of that yesterday at 4DP5DT I got some yellow stringy discharge ( Sorry TMI) which some people suggest is a pregnancy symptom but this is normal for me 5 days prior to my period and is also what happened 4DP5DT on my 1st IVF cycle which was a BFN. I have tried to find out what this is in the past and at last settled for the explanation that its part of the corpus luetum that your body produces at the time of ovulation to help support a possible embryo.  If pregnancy is not achieved it starts to shed  and it comes out yellow because it contains cholesterol .I don't know why some people get this is and others don't even if they regularly ovulate and also I don't understand why I would get this when iv had a medicated FET. Do you still ovulate with a medicated FET I thought you didn't. Never the less its not looking hopeful for me . 

I am now 5DP5DT and have took a test this afternoon on a 1ST response test which was a definite negative .I even tried to squint and imagine a faint line but to no avail . I got a vey very faint line at this point on my last FET with the same test so now i'm very depressed. I have the day off work today and had a real good cry  which is what I needed I think . Its really hard to hold it all together when your at work as I feel like I am holding my breath to hold my nerves together because I cant break down there. I have not told anyone at work we were  doing this as the more you tell the more you have to tell if it doesn't work . I am still quite constipated but that is all. I am not bloated, my breasts are not sore, I have not suffered with headaches, dizziness or nausea. 

Loudxx84- I to am already looking towards my next cycle. I am sorry you got a BFN today too. I   our 5DP5DT BFN's turn to BFP before out OTD  

Florence5- I really don't understand how you can be 3 days late and not be pregnant so im feeling hopeful for you. I have never got a positive on a supermarket one . I got loads of tests last cycle and the best one I find is the first response tells you first tests as it detects pregnancy 6 days before your period and also the clear blue digital conception indicator . People usually avoid those as they don't want to see the words ' not pregnant' but it detects the lowest amount of hcg so if your pregnant it will tell you. But don't get the clearblue with the + on it as they are crap and the line barely shows up.

Pinkcarys- I hope you are still happy and thinking  . I could do with some of your cheer . Hope you enjoy the frozen show xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Florence - same here. I keep being seduced into googling then realising I'm not learning anything new and just getting myself stressed. 

Loud - I agree it could be too soon. Test tomorrow or if you can, the day after. 

Babyhood - any news?

AFM - I'm continuing my descent not insanity. Thought today that the 2ww is like Schrödinger's cat. I really want to test but only if I get a BFP. At the moment I'm both pregnant and not pregnant at the same time. The seed I test I will know one way or the other which is awesome if I am, but not if I'm not. I don't want to kill Schrödinger's cat! 

Still feeling positive. I believe that Olaf can do this! Florence, Frozen is a Disney film that I absolutely love and the sing A long basically meant that we could all sing at the tops of our voices  I did have my friend and her five year old with us, just in case you're wondering!


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Charl1989 - Hi I had transfer of 2x 5day blasts on the 24th . My test date is the 4th which would be 11dp5dt, 16dpo which is  when most people are told to test. Yours would be 9DP5DT 14dpo so although its a little shorter its the day your period would be due so it would not be to early to test . Best of Luck hun, hope you get your BFP this cycle and welcome to the group


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

yes welcome in Charl, all the best for the 7th! let us know how you're getting on.

Babyhope thanks so much for the headsup on the kits - I did have a moment questioning whether it was worth it given the cheapies are probably cheap for a reason - I guess more for my nutty psychological reasoning to prep me for the worst! I'm sorry you've been unhappy today, nothing wrong with a good old cry, but it's still early days, hang in there.

Carys you're too funny! Did singing along do you the world of good? am sure that was a real tonic - love 5 year olds, they're such fun.  My niece is coming up for 9 in Dec and I used to have her stay for weekends when she was around 5, such imaginations at that age and great to be around.

Well tonight I've had some VERY STRANGE sensations 'dooon there.  At one point I thought it was over, like super heavy, period is perched and coming right now type feelings.  I've even had weird uncomfortable sensations around my pubic bone and am constantly bloated, I can't suck this ol' belly in!!  Within the last hour I went to the loo and had the tiniest (less than half a teaspoon's worth) of very watery brown fluid (so small if you weren't looking you wouldn't notice) - so it's either AF taking her merry bloody time (excuse the pun!) or what I'm hoping is implantation bleeding.

I really don't want to get my hopes up and have them come crashing down - I will prob test tomorrow and Fri if AF hasn't come because this is just nuts!!!

Thinking of you all, chins up  xxxxxxx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florence- it's the not knowing part that's worse give me egg collection any day lol.... Keep us posted & 🙏🙏 4 u.          Babyhopes what dpt are u hun? Xxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Loudxx84 - I'm 5dp5dt


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Just did a test. I'm 10dp2dt. BFN. :'-(


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carys am right with you.  After the glimmer of hope yesterday I woke up at 6am this morning feeling really sick.  Went to the loo and saw the bright red cow thick and fresh.  It's over for me and I just keep bursting into tears


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh Florence, I'm so sorry :-( (((((hugs))))) this is such a cruel game. :-(


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Carys am so sorry for you too hun, it's just horrid isn't it? 

To make things even more cruel, by chance, I came across a follow up letter from last year, confirming we had 5 blasts from treatment (2 put back in first time round).....so, balling my eyes out this morning, thinking, "well am sure they told me we only had 2 left" I rang the clinic, raw and teary asking them what happened to the "other one" - to be fair the chap I spoke to was really helpful and said it was never good enough to be frozen - H said I was clutching at straws and he was right.

For all the rest of you I wish you all the luck in the world.  I've burst into tears then stopped, then cried again.  Carys I think we should give ourselves our sad time for however long we need - yes life goes on but right now it's miserable 

Love and luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

oh no florence5 im so sorry   i wish you success if you decide to go again in the future. Pinkcarys i   it turns positive for you .
Loudxx84 how are u doing? X


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies it's not good news here I'm starting to come on 😪 I knew from day dot this natural cycle wasn't 4 me. So sorry 4 u Florence 💗😘 I'm gonna brush myself off & go again In jan/feb time. Don't give up ladies your dreams will come true I thought after my failed 2 cycles it would never work but my 3rd cycle was lucky & iv my dd miracle icsi baby 🙏🙏 4 all u lovely kind thoughtful ladies on this heartache of a journey keep strong & keep intouch 💗💗 good luck to all u ladies who havnt yet tested 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 4 those BFP! Xxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well its 7dp5dt for me and another    I will expect my period in a few days and then after that I'm going to get off this baby train for a while.


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that babyhopes when is your official test date hun? Xxx


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Loud X and Babyhope am so sorry for you - we've all come together on this site with our sadness though Babyhope you're still only 7 days in though hun....LoudX love your PMA.

I hope you don't mind me sharing this link with you - give yourself time. I was in tears one minute then ok, then tears again yesterday, round and round. http://www.ramdass.org/learning-grieve/ I won't deny myself this grief, because it is exactly that.

Fed the birds today in our garden and topped up the feeders. Gave my H a big cuddle (he finds it hard to show emotion), gave my cat a cuddle too. Told my Mum I love her as she's been a rock. Thinking of you all and sending love xxxxxxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

My OTD is the 4/11 however i just know im not pregnant this time . Last time i got a postive only 5dp5dt and i knew i was cause i felt different . I cant keep on hoping that it will change to a BFP before OTD cause i know it wont. Im out and i accept it. To be honest im looking forward to not thinking about it every second of every day. Im going to arrange some things and enjoy myself cause i earned it . Best of Luck to all you ladies and Thanks for all your advice and support through the wait . If i ever chat with you again i   its on the pregnancy board


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all, sorry not been on for a while, needed a break. I'm not giving up hope just yet as everyone has told me I tested too early. I tested at 10dp2dt so it is possible. One asked a few of my friends and they didn't get a BFP with their natural sex made babies until they were severl days late so I'm still considering myself in the game. I don't have a feeling either way so I'm just going to ride it out and t est on OTD. 

Baby hope - good luck with it. I know what you mean about looking forward to not thinking about it constantly. 

Loud  - have you started AF now? So sorry hunni xxx

Florence - thanks for the link. I'll save it away. Glad you're taking some time for yourself. 

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ps. Does anyone know if progesterone itself can delay a period?


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

When i had IVF with EC etc i was only taking progesterone in the 2ww and i got my period 8dp5dt. With FET im taking progynova 3 x a day and progesterone and my period only came after i stopped taking them. Im not sure what your taking at the moment but if its just progesterone i wouldnt think it would delay anything


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks baby hope. I think I'm in with a chance still. Haven't had the emotional strength to test aga. Was going to today but couldn't face being sad again so we are waiting for Tuesday to test. There's no sign of bleeding and although I keep getting cramps to either side of my pelvis, I'm not getting that heavy period due feeling. I keep feeling dizzy and needing to sit down otherwise I might faint, and I'm not a fainter! Even when I had internal bleeding and a heart rate of 151 I was screaming with pain but didn't faint. Lol. And my biggest issue right now is heart burn. Feels like someone has taken sandpaper to my entire digestive system, including up to my lips. 

I feel like asking my hubby to test and not tell me the answer unless it's good news, but obviously if he does and doesn't say anything I'll know anyway. If only there was something I could do to make the result positive. I love this baby and will mourn his loss if he's no longer there :-( sorry for rambling, just need to get it out.


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

The dizziness and indegestion seem to be common early pregnancy signs from what iv read so good luck to you . I hope you get your BFP on thursday.


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi ladies, am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you Carys! let's hope you get that lovely BFP!!

Babyhope hope you're feeling ok and taking some time to look after yourself.  I felt utterly miserable on Thursday and had a few cries in between but back to exercising and feeling fitter at least.  This really is the last time for H and I as I won't put my body through IVF again and H doesn't want to adopt.  Like you Babyhope a little time out is needed, taking the pressure off a bit.

Keep us updated Carys - lots of love and all things baby dust! x x x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Florence5- i feel for you honestly i do. My Husband is also fed up and thinks it pointless us trying again but id like to try again after iv taken a while to recoup. Maybe you and your hubby will feel different in a few months. 
Im sad at the moment my OTD is tomorrow and i wish i could just sleep through it. However tonighti have to put on my happy face cause my H brother and his wife are expecting and they are coming round with the 12 week scan pic !!!!! Lucky me - NOT


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

oh Babyhope, even doubly more heartbreaking for you! do they know you've been going through treatment? it's so hard to see other peoples' babies I totally get that - it rips out your heart and you're full of all those feelings of this being just totally unfair.  Especially when you're around people who don't know.

What I've tried to do is dig deep for extra love, compassion and genuine happiness when I see my friends with their babies, rather than let it bring me down. I think right now it's very raw for us and I can only imagine you holding back your tears when they come over - rant away here though. 

You're a strong woman who will get through this, sending you hugs x x x x


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks florence5   i really appreciate the understanding. They do know that we have had ivf and the reasons behind it in the past but we didnt tell anyone this time about us trying again to make it alittle easier if it didnt work so they wouldnt realise how raw its felt for us today. I am happy for them im just upset for myself. Its been tough these last few years because im at that age where all my friends are having babies . I know they all dread telling me in fear ill be upset but even that upsets me - i suppose they cant win  . Im sure you and alot of ladies on here understand that too.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

How are you all fairing? Florence it is just so darned unfair :'-( 

Baby hope - could you call them and say you've been feeling sick and don't want to pass any bugs on to them. Seems a little insensitive to be showing you a scan picture, if I may say so. Even though they don't know about this cycle they know about your situation and should be slightly more sensitive. 

I freaked out big time as found minute bits of blood earlier. Tiny tiny amounts. Is it AF or implantation or just a bleed but I am pregnant? OTD tomorrow so will just have to test and see. Cried my eyes out earlier but am willing to accept there's still hope. Baby hope - good luck for testing too. You never know xxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well today was my OTD and yet again    .  Time to breath and start my christmas shopping i think.
Pinkcarys- I   for a better result for you tomorrow - keep us informed. 
I know what you mean about alittle insensitive but i think they feel that leaving us out would be worse. It just always seems to come at the wrong time .Like you If i ever got pregnant in the future i think id tread much more carefully around those who are still struggling but thats probably more due to the fact that we have experienced the upset first hand . Thanks for reading and responding to my moans. Goodluck xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Babyhope - ((((hugs)))) Sorry you've had bfn confirmed. 

Same here. Feel like my heart is broken. That's it for us as my ovaries are wrapped in scar tissue so can't get anymore eggs. Got to decide where to go next. Donor eggs, surrogacy if we can find someone willing to use donated eggs or their own, or adoption. It all feels too hard. 

Thanks for sharing the journey ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

So sorry Pinkcarys I didn't realise this was your last try with your own eggs .This may be just my lack of understanding but Will they not atleast try to obtain some more for you cause they got some last time. I was told when I had a laparoscopy that my ovaries were bound down to my uterus by scar tissue so I asked them before EC if there was a possibility that EC would be difficult and they said that it wouldn't be a problem cause its done by U/S and looked at me as if I was an idiot . Nevertheless I worried my self to death thinking id wake up to be told they couldn't retrieve any but in fact they got 16.
Could you not go back and challenge their opinion ?


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi ladies so sorry to hear all the BFN in our chat  iv made my appointment to see the consultant 17th dec I'm going to go again jan feb time will b my 3rd full cycle! I'm ready 4 it iv not even cried this time it's like I knew I shouldn't have done a natural FET I'm more annoyed than anything. Hope u ladies are as well as can be xxx


----------



## BABYHOPE83 (Dec 10, 2013)

Loudxx84- sorry about your BFN   . Iv decided not to have a follow up apt and to just transfer our last frozen embie after crimbo as we are now. If that dosent work im going to insist on further investigations before i have my second cycle . I wish you the best of luck extending your family in the new year but firstly i hope you have a lovely christmas x


----------



## Florence5 (Oct 23, 2012)

hello sweet ladies here, sorry haven't been on for a week - just wanted to see how you all are if you're still reading. Babyhope I hope you managed the evening without too much upset? how are you doing?  Carys hun how are you feeling? I read you said you saw some blood but just by chance..........hope you're ok. If you are still on here let us know how you are.  Sending you all the best LoudX

Went back to work last week and felt pretty ok.  Then totally lost it today at home having found out someone else I know is pregnant.  It's hard because you're happy for them at the same time.  My H tried his best to comfort me with "I'll fix you" "we'll get puppies" but we have a cat and I wouldn't introduce any other animals whilst she is still with us.

Sending you all love x x x x


----------

